# Possession of paraphernalia



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

A few days ago I walked into my dorm room to find it smelled like Bob Marley's ass. Apparently my worthless, dumbshit, pothead roommate thought nobody would notice if he got blasted in the dorm room while the residence hall was full. Lo and behold, half an hour later two undercover police officers pulled us outside the room and began to question us. I told them I was sorry they had to come up to the dorms and I knew they were just doing their jobs, but that I was not smoking and did not have anything illegal on me (and I didn't).

Understandably, they thought I was full of shit and that we were both in on it. At that point I thought it would be best if I just shut my mouth and didn't argue, and so I did. They got the pipe, checked us out over the radio, and left.

My roommate never claimed ownership of the pipe, and I'm pretty sure the officers just assumed it was both of ours. They did not confiscate any weed or other drugs (I'm pretty sure pothead smoked it all). I understand that possession of paraphernalia is a felony, and so I'm a bit worried. I have a clean criminal record and want it to stay that way. *What are the chances that this will go to court rather then the officers just smashing the pipe? I.E., what would you do in this situation if you were the officer? 
*
Sorry if this sounds like a sob story, it's not meant to be. I'm not looking for sympathy; I realize it's my fault for not dealing with the roommate sooner.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

paraphernalia (with intent to sell) is a non arrestable misdemeanor.

there is no such crime as possession of drug paraphernalia.


----------



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

Really? The officers mentioned something about being able to take us to court over it, but I guess they were just trying to keep us in line or something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Add to that, you are on a college campus. Chance of you getting charged criminally? Slim and None.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Let me ask you this, Have you done something about your roomate since?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Boomstick, I give you 1 point for your username that references one of my all time favorite movies. However, I give you negative 5 for all the reasons Wolfman cited.

IMO, if your roomate didn't fess up, he did just as much of an injustice to you as you perceived you would have done to him had you done something previously to remedy the fact your room smelled like Bob Marley's ass. 

If your roomate has stoner hygene, hopefully your bathroom isn't like Bob Marley's hair.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Boomstick, I give you 1 point for your username that references one of my all time favorite movies. However, I give you negative 5 for all the reasons Wolfman cited.


Absolutely Obie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

94c said:


> 94c's Sig:I got a speeding ticket on the way to the 80th RTT.


Props on your sig Ninety-Foe. If you get more than one, you can get a cushy job in a VERY nice unit much quicker after graduation...........


----------



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

CJIS said:


> Let me ask you this, Have you done something about your roomate since?


Yes, I have spoken to the administration about the incident, so I don't think I'll have to deal with the situation again.



Wolfman said:


> Maybe you should have given a full and true statement at the time of the incident. Maybe YOU should have called and reported your stoner buddy when you walked into the room and it smelled like weed. But you chose to do none of the above and now the fear and remorse sets in. You may find yourself defending your choice of noninvolvement, and best of luck to you, especially if Bob's Butt Buddy decides to dig in and not fess up, or take you down with him.


I did try to tell the officers that I wasn't involved, and what happened. They essentially told me that they weren't born yesterday. I don't blame them, I probably wouldn't have believed me either if I was in their shoes. I guess I should have tried harder to convince them, but at that point I felt it was in my best interests if I didn't piss them off. But you're absolutely right, I should have been the one to call the police. I'll be sure not to make that mistake next time (although hopefully there won't be a next time).


----------



## Boomstick (Dec 20, 2008)

^Yes, like I said, I acknowledge that.


----------

